# New Gaggia Classic RI8161/40



## ross007 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Team

Through our work discount scheme I can get a Brand New Classic for £162.

Just wondering if this was a good price?

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It is.

That's approx £40 off rrp

Don't forget to budget for a decent grinder and a tamper too.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

That is a good price but just currently there are some bargains around, Amazon Warehouse & Ebay as well as other outlets.

Agree with Glen re grinder & tamper - essential


----------

